# Can i use STAB in boro reduction



## Gale (Nov 19, 2022)

I have STAB I think its name is sodium triacetoxy borohydride. My question is could I use this in the PMK boro reduction

Thank u


----------



## Gale

I have STAB I think its name is sodium triacetoxy borohydride. My question is could I use this in the PMK boro reduction

I have 100L of space, and I'm trying to focus on running at highest efficiency possible. I currently use al/hg and hope to scale up to 4kg in 100L reactor, I hear with boro reduction I can fit much larger reaction at once and also run it at a much safer(?)/ lower temperature as well as increase yields and have no mercury in the lab.

I've been told all/hg is only 70% yield? I thought it was 90+ that's what I've been getting.

Thank u


----------



## workworkwork

Do you want use sodium triacetoxy borohydride or are you asking because you dont have access to sodium borohydride where you live?
Sodium borohydride is sold in Europe 120 euros/kg with bank account or from China 115 euros/kg with bitcoin from same supplier pmk glycidate.


----------

